# Surf fishing at Hatteras early December



## OldRookie (Dec 6, 2016)

Howdy all! I'm gonna be down at Hatteras the first 2 weeks in December and want to do some surf fishing. Wondering how the fishing is that time of year and what is good bait to use? I dont have a 4x4 so no driving on the beaches anywhere for me. Appreciate any advice you have!


----------



## Happy Hours (Aug 5, 2020)

catching slows down in December and it can be hit or miss, last year there were some Trout, Mullett and Drum caught , lots of Sharks too 

info obtained from Frank and Frans reports


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

Can at times be red hot....others just dead. Seen both. Its usually weather related. Only way to know is be there. Good time of year to get stranded for a few days if you need to use 12 to get off the island. Seen that as well....multiple times.


----------



## OldRookie (Dec 6, 2016)

Thanks guys for the advice! I usually use fresh mullet but, I've never been this late in the year and dont know if that's still available or if I should be trying something else?
Thanks!!


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Two years ago the sea mullet bite was hot right through the first weekend of December I think Garbo caught the last Drum off Avon pier 2018 that weekend.. Last year it was over by the last week of Nov...Its hit or miss the weeks your talking .. You may need to hit Ocracoke and try it there also.


----------



## OldRookie (Dec 6, 2016)

DaBig2na said:


> Two years ago the sea mullet bite was hot right through the first weekend of December I think Garbo caught the last Drum off Avon pier 2018 that weekend.. Last year it was over by the last week of Nov...Its hit or miss the weeks your talking .. You may need to hit Ocracoke and try it there also.


Ok, thanks! I have no clue what type of bait to use this late in the year and what's available. I'm used to using cut mullet. I usually go down there much earlier in the year. Any advice on bait?
Thanks!


----------



## Drum Junkie (Aug 10, 2020)

As fresh as you can get.


----------



## OldRookie (Dec 6, 2016)

Really appreciate everyone's help. Since this is my first time going so late in the year, any suggestions on where to pick up some fresh bait? One of the villages on my way down or somewhere down in Hatteras?


----------



## Lukeksnyder1 (Nov 12, 2019)

I often find that going to a fish market is the best place to pick up fresh bait. Get food quality shrimp for 8$ a pound vs 5$ for a half pound of frozen bait Quality shrimp.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Some will give you heads for free, if they have them in the sink from cleaning fish people bought.


----------



## Starboard (Apr 23, 2008)

I've been going to the Hatteras area that time of year every year with a group of friends since the '80s. Last year, first week of December, we caught some trout and puppy drum early morning or evening on grubs or Mirrolures. We did OK with cut mullet, but started catching nice quality sea mullet, black drum, and occasional puppy drum on fresh shrimp. Most were caught from the jetties south to the Frisco area.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

The Fresh Shrimp you get at the tackle shops is just as fresh as what you'd buy at the retail Fish markets and less expensive , 99% of the time the mullet is fresher at the tackle shops. I have the best luck with fresh shrimp on sea mullet


----------



## Happy Hours (Aug 5, 2020)

yep , the frech shrimp at the tackle shops are bait size instead of good eating size.


----------

